# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Ku ndalohet Alkooli ne Kuran?

## _MALSORI_

mora shkas nga nje anetare e forumit per te shkruar dicka...pas renies se komunizmit ne trojet shqiptare njerezit renden menjehere pas vendeve te faljes per te kapur kohen e humbur..dikush ne xhami e dikush ne kishe ...ndalimi shume i gjate i perdorimit te fese kishte lene boshlleqet e saja...ndihej shume shume mungesa e klerikeve te shkolluar tamam ne teologjine fetare qe do ju sherbenin ketij komuniteti te etur per te ushtruar fene qe i perkiste dhe qe e pelqente...duke pase mungesa te theksuara ne mjaft xhamija u paraqiten njerez ne te shumten e rasteve pa as me te voglin formin ne teologji fetare te drejtonin xhematin e etur...nje pjese e mire e tyre edhe pa integritet moral ne ate cka kishte kaluar ...do ishte mire qe kjo plage te ishte vetem ne fillimet e lejimit te fese ne shqiperi por kjo plage vazhdon te jeter edhe sot..ne mjaft fshatra nuk ke akoma imame te shkolluar qe te jene kompetent...ne nje te tille kam pasur fatin e keq qe ne fillimet e lejimit te fese...ai i kishte mesuar disa ajete permendesh nga babai i saj dhe nuk e dinte as se si te lexonte kuranin ne shqip e le me ne arabisht...ne nje dite kur ishim mbledhur per te falur nje taravi une i bera nje pyetje ne fakt me tendence per te pare se sa ishte ne dijeni te fese islame..reagimi i tij ishte ashtu siq ishte...forumnistja ketu filloi te bente hajgare por nuk e vazhdova ma gjate me te se edhe ajo aq dinte...ama me nxiti qe ja ketu ta bej edhe nje here te njejten pyetje...*e trumpetojme me te madhe se kurani na e ndalon pirjen e pijeve alkoolike...askund nuk e mora nje pergjigje se pse...dhe e dyta kerkund nuk e gjeta ne kuran ku jane te shkruara keto fjale qe na e ndalojne pirjen e pijeve alkoolike...i* mirekuptoj imamet analfabete se aq kan ditur e vazhdojne te dine .. do isha mirenjohes te na jepeshin keto dilema nga ata te shkolluarit ne teologji fetare..ama ju lutem me fakte dhe jo me thenien standarte '' e ka thene kurani ''

----------


## gimche

Ka shumë të flitet për alkoolin më intereson ta di a je i interesuar vetëm shkurtimisht të pergjigjem apo ta tregoj të gjithë historinë e alkoolit?

Unë po ta sjell një ajet (pra shkurtimisht) dhe nëse je i interesuar për më gjërësisht të dish rreth saj më trego

*"Të pyesin ty për verën dhe bixhozin. Thuaj: “Që të dyja janë mëkat i madh, e ka edhe dobi në to (të pakta) për njerëz, por dëmi i tyre është më i madh se dobia e tyre..." (Kur'an 2:219)*

Çdo të mirë!

----------


## Dritë

> mora shkas nga nje anetare e forumit per te shkruar dicka...pas renies se komunizmit ne trojet shqiptare njerezit renden menjehere pas vendeve te faljes per te kapur kohen e humbur..dikush ne xhami e dikush ne kishe ...ndalimi shume i gjate i perdorimit te fese kishte lene boshlleqet e saja...ndihej shume shume mungesa e klerikeve te shkolluar tamam ne teologjine fetare qe do ju sherbenin ketij komuniteti te etur per te ushtruar fene qe i perkiste dhe qe e pelqente...duke pase mungesa te theksuara ne mjaft xhamija u paraqiten njerez ne te shumten e rasteve pa as me te voglin formin ne teologji fetare te drejtonin xhematin e etur...nje pjese e mire e tyre edhe pa integritet moral ne ate cka kishte kaluar ...do ishte mire qe kjo plage te ishte vetem ne fillimet e lejimit te fese ne shqiperi por kjo plage vazhdon te jeter edhe sot..ne mjaft fshatra nuk ke akoma imame te shkolluar qe te jene kompetent...ne nje te tille kam pasur fatin e keq qe ne fillimet e lejimit te fese...ai i kishte mesuar disa ajete permendesh nga babai i saj dhe nuk e dinte as se si te lexonte kuranin ne shqip e le me ne arabisht...ne nje dite kur ishim mbledhur per te falur nje taravi une i bera nje pyetje ne fakt me tendence per te pare se sa ishte ne dijeni te fese islame..reagimi i tij ishte ashtu siq ishte...forumnistja ketu filloi te bente hajgare por nuk e vazhdova ma gjate me te se edhe ajo aq dinte...ama me nxiti qe ja ketu ta bej edhe nje here te njejten pyetje...*e trumpetojme me te madhe se kurani na e ndalon pirjen e pijeve alkoolike...askund nuk e mora nje pergjigje se pse...dhe e dyta kerkund nuk e gjeta ne kuran ku jane te shkruara keto fjale qe na e ndalojne pirjen e pijeve alkoolike...i* mirekuptoj imamet analfabete se aq kan ditur e vazhdojne te dine .. do isha mirenjohes te na jepeshin keto dilema nga ata te shkolluarit ne teologji fetare..ama ju lutem me fakte dhe jo me thenien standarte '' e ka thene kurani ''


Eshte nje teme ne lidhje me alkoholin te cilen e ka hapur Fisniku.  :buzeqeshje:  

Nese ke kohe dhe durim lexoje dhe do te gjejsh aty pergjegjet qe kerkon: 
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=82846


Lexim te kendshem!

----------


## rinor.1

Une jam i mendimit qe cdo gje po e teprove eshte haram.. a te pish nje vere nje bire sa per qejf nuk ma mer mendja qe eshte haram

----------


## strange

> Une jam i mendimit qe cdo gje po e teprove eshte haram.. a te pish nje vere nje bire sa per qejf nuk ma mer mendja qe eshte haram


Shih. Ta mytish, u be ky ma i mençur se Zoti dhe na tregon se cka dhe sa është haram e cka jo! dordolec bre

"_MALSORI_" vetëm pak te logjikosh se sa te këqija i sheh Alkoolit njeri vjen ne përfundim, pa ligje pa mëkate dhe pa Kuran se nuk është gjë e mire.

----------


## Smth_Poetic

GJithe doktoret anembane botes po bertasin si e si ti heqin qafe pijet alkolike per arsyen se jane shume te demshme per shendetin (mos te marrim parasysh demin qe shkakton ne aspektin social) , e malsori dashka te dika ajetin kuranor se ku ndalohet. 

Edhe sikur te mos permendej ne kuran (kur ne fakt permendet shume qarte) , prape dijetaret myslimane do e kishin ndaluar kete substance kaq te demshme e cila po shkakton aq deme dhe vdekje cdo vit ne shoqerite  tona.

Kujdes se mos te te fryje heres tjeter shejtani per ndonje teme te tipit ''ku permendet ndalimi i heroines ne kuran'' .

----------


## Milkway

A eshte haram alkooli ?? Po edhe jo . 

Po kur pihet per qejf , e jo kur pihet per sherim .

----------


## Smth_Poetic

> A eshte haram alkooli ?? Po edhe jo . 
> 
> Po kur pihet per qejf , e jo kur pihet per sherim .


Nga halli edhe mishi i derrit hahet .
Cdo produkt toksikues i cili perdoret per qejf eshte harram , ketu perqendrohet  qellimi i ajetit .

----------


## mAsTeRm1nD

Na fryri dita, mor Saki: sill Verë!
Jetën s'e shohim përsëri: sill Verë!
Bota një her' u mbyt në kataklizmë,
Ashtu u mbytshim me Dolli: sill Verë!

Omar Khajam

----------


## Bani gjk

> A eshte haram alkooli ?? Po edhe jo . 
> 
> Po kur pihet per qejf , e jo kur pihet per sherim .
> 
> perdoret kur jane njerzit e smuar prej veshkeve .


A mer burr qe po ja fut edhe ti kajher palidhje !!! Mos mor vlla mos i keqinformo te tjeret ne lidhje me islamin se nuk eshte islami ashtu qysh te pelqen dhe konvenon ty.
Mir te tha eurostar, ke par ti ndonjeher qe shitet vera apo birra ne apotek per sherim a ???!!! Po edhe nese sheron dhe shitet ne apotek prap nuk lejohet.

----------


## Explorer

> ...... e jo kur pihet per sherim .


Ooooo.... po me cudit !

Ku je bazuar per kete "fetwa" ....???

Ne cilat semundje perdoret??? Me permend te pakten nje semundje ...

.....................

PS: Flm

----------


## Milkway

> A mer burr qe po ja fut edhe ti kajher palidhje !!! Mos mor vlla mos i keqinformo te tjeret ne lidhje me islamin se nuk eshte islami ashtu qysh te pelqen dhe konvenon ty.
> Mir te tha eurostar, ke par ti ndonjeher qe shitet vera apo birra ne apotek per sherim a ???!!! Po edhe nese sheron dhe shitet ne apotek prap nuk lejohet.


O Bani pse ngutesh .

Vera e birra jo por alkooli po . 



> Ooooo.... po me cudit !
> 
> Ku je bazuar per kete "fetwa" ....???
> 
> Ne cilat semundje perdoret??? Me permend te pakten nje semundje ...
> 
> .....................
> 
> PS: Flm


Jo mor sjan fetwa por jane fjale te mjekut dhe pacientit . 

Emrin semundjes nuk ja di por e di qe nje i aferm eshte detyru me pi cdo mengjes nga nje birre per pastrim veshkesh .

----------


## Bani gjk

Shkrimi me lart ka te beje ne pergjithsi. Ne raste exrteme lejohet alkoholi dhe mishi derrit, p.sh: Nese njeriu eshte shum i smur (duke vdekur) nga urija ne nje shkretir dhe ati papritmas i ofrohet nga dikush mishi derri per tu sheruar/shpetuar, ateher i lejohet te ha. Ose kur njeriu eshte duke ngren buke dikund dhe papritmas i mbet ne fyte buka, dhe dikush i sjell alkohol per ta precjell ate kafshore ateher eshte i lejuar, perndryshe nuk lejohet me pretekste te kota.

----------


## Explorer

> O Bani pse ngutesh .
> 
> Vera e birra jo por alkooli po . 
> 
> 
> Jo mor sjan fetwa por jane fjale te mjekut dhe pacientit . 
> 
> Emrin semundjes nuk ja di por e di qe nje i aferm eshte detyru me pi cdo mengjes nga nje birre per pastrim veshkesh .


Aha ... une mendova se po i jep pergjigje ketij hapsit te tepes.

Me sa e kuptoj une kete teme, njeriu kerkon pergjigje per nje pyetje lidhur me 

ndalesen e alkoholit ne Kur'an.

Me duket se po e dezinformon me futjakotet e tua.

----------


## Explorer

> Shkrimmi me lart ka te beje ne pergjithsi. Ne raste exrteme lejohet edhe alkoholi edhe mishi derrit, p.sh: Nese njeriu eshte shum i smur (duke vdekur) nga urija ne nje shkretir dhe ati papritmas i ofrohet nga dikush mishi derri per tu sheruar/shpetuar, ateher i lejohet te ha. Ose kur njeriu eshte duke ngren buke dikund dhe papritmas i mbet ne fyte buka dhe dikush i sjell alkohol per ta precjell ate kafshore, eshte i lejuar perndryshe nuk lejohet me pretekste te kota.


Ju lutem per kujdes kur pergjigjeni ne pyetjet delikate.

Jeni te obliguar qe kur te flisni per ceshtjet fetare ( Islame), duhet qe pohimin ose mohimin , ta argumentoni me burime te Islamit (Kur'an, Hadith ose

Konsenzus te dijetareve Islam).

Bani gjk, je orvatur te pergjigjesh por ke thene vetemse disa "Thashetheme" qe s'kane asnje reference ( themel) ne Islam!

Kujdes, se dikush mer nje botkuptim te rrejshem per Islamin si fe!
................
Respekte !  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Milkway

> Aha ... une mendova se po i jep pergjigje ketij hapsit te tepes.
> 
> Me sa e kuptoj une kete teme, njeriu kerkon pergjigje per nje pyetje lidhur me 
> 
> ndalesen e alkoholit ne Kur'an.
> 
> Me duket se po e dezinformon me futjakotet e tua.


Ja o Explorer : 2:219. 
 Të pyesin ty për verën dhe bixhozin. Thuaj: "Që të dyja janë mëkat i madh, e ka edhe dobi në to (të pakta) për njerëz, por dëmi i tyre është më i madh se dobia e tyre. Të pyesin ty edhe se ç'do të japin. Thuaj: "Tepricën!" Kështu ua sqaron All-llahu juve argumentet ashtu që të mendoni (çka është mirë e çka është keq).  

Ky ajet eshte ne Kur`an dhe pse te duket se eshte futkotizem por ne realitet nuk eshte .

----------


## Explorer

Me duket se Ajeti ne fjale te dyja (veren dhe bixhozin) i quan mekate te medha.

Pse atehere thua qe jane te lejuara ?

----------


## Dritë

> O Bani pse ngutesh .
> 
> Vera e birra jo por alkooli po . 
> 
> 
> Jo mor sjan fetwa por jane fjale te mjekut dhe pacientit . 
> 
> Emrin semundjes nuk ja di por e di qe nje i aferm eshte detyru me pi cdo mengjes nga nje birre per pastrim veshkesh .



Ehh medet! 

Ke lloj lloj terapiash duke perfshi edhe nga mjekesia alternative (popullore) perzierje cajrash te ndryshme etj te cilet ndikojne ne pastrimin e veshkeve, e ky doktori paska rekomandu birren thua se spaska pas agje tjeter per rekomandim?   :xx: 

Hajt se keta justifikimet i kam mesu nga njerzit qe ju vjen mire me ngre nga ndonje gote dhe zan behane te "problemet shendetesore".


O moderator, une hapesit te temes ia sjolla nje link te nje teme te vjeter e cila permban mjafte material si nga aspekti fetar, njeashtu edhe ai mjeksor sa i perket alkoholit. Pastro te lutem temen nga dezinformimet si kjo sipra qe mund te sjellin keqkuptime tek dikush i cili ska njohuri nga feja islame. Flm. 

Selam

----------


## Milkway

> Me duket se Ajeti ne fjale te dyja (veren dhe bixhozin) i quan mekate te medha.
> 
> Pse atehere thua qe jane te lejuara ?


Lexo : 
*
Të pyesin ty për verën dhe bixhozin. Thuaj: "Që të dyja janë mëkat i madh, e ka edhe dobi në to (të pakta) për njerëz, por dëmi i tyre është më i madh se dobia e tyre.*

E thash edhe une se jan te ndaluara , vetem ne raste kur duhen per sherim , kupton ????? 

Ja sepse po duhet fjal per fjal me ta shpjegu :* "e ka edhe dobi në to (të pakta) për njerëz* " e shef se paska edhe dobi . 

Pse luan rolin qe nuk kupton??

----------


## EuroStar1

> Lexo : 
> *
> Të pyesin ty për verën dhe bixhozin. Thuaj: "Që të dyja janë mëkat i madh, e ka edhe dobi në to (të pakta) për njerëz, por dëmi i tyre është më i madh se dobia e tyre.*
> 
> E thash edhe une se jan te ndaluara , vetem ne raste kur duhen per sherim , kupton ????? 
> 
> Ja sepse po duhet fjal per fjal me ta shpjegu :* "e ka edhe dobi në to (të pakta) për njerëz* " e shef se paska edhe dobi . 
> 
> Pse luan rolin qe nuk kupton??


Po pra per sherimmmm, u vendos... kur te dhembin veshkat psh,  :xx:

----------

